# Interior Shots



## 1982chris911 (Jul 22, 2011)

Post your Interior Shots here: 

All kinds of Halls, Churches, Museum, Mosques, Temples and other large enclosed places are found in the urban environment ... Show us your best pictures here:  

Have Fun everyone and I look forward to see many great shots of you soon.

To show you some examples I will start with some of mine.




Standing in the Corner ... von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




St Patrick's Cathedral New York Interior [Explored 29th of March 2011] von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




IMG_8454 HDR von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




Airports - the Cathedrals of High Tech - Munich Terminal 2 Main Hall von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




Another Shot from Hangar 7 - Red Bull Event space at Salzburg Airport  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




The Asam Church at Braunau in Rohr Abbey von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




St Emmeram Basilika Regensburg von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr



Enjoy and more to come soon ;-)


----------



## V8Beast (Jul 23, 2011)

You have some serious talent. Keep up the great work!


----------



## ronderick (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow... I could not even imagine what you can do with the TS-E lenses...


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 25, 2011)

ronderick said:


> Wow... I could not even imagine what you can do with the TS-E lenses...



Well actually these shots are not that difficult ... Just need to concentrate on symmetric framing and of course wait a little so no people are there. The TS-E will at some poit of course be in my kit, but for now I am waiting for the Sigma 12-24mm Gen II and the Canon 7-15mm L Fisheye Zoom ... TS-E 17mm will be maybe the next after that ... always need something to look forward to ... I am also looking for the 200-400mm TC 1.4, but I guess the price will be totally out of this world ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2011)

EOS 5D Mark II, EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM @ 16mm, 1/20 s, f/4.5, ISO 800


----------



## bycostello (Jul 25, 2011)

loving those church shots...


----------



## 1982chris911 (Aug 3, 2011)

Darwin's Legacy  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you for 10.000 Stream Views) auf Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Aug 13, 2011)

New One:




Stift St. Peter in Salzburg  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Aug 13, 2011)

One from New York 




Go and Read a Book ... von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Aug 15, 2011)

University Church in Salzburg  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## dstppy (Aug 15, 2011)

Chris, what are you doing post-processing here? Looks like 'metal' prints . . . I'm a pixel-peeper so it's sort of confusing my brain 

-e


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 18, 2011)

dstppy said:


> Chris, what are you doing post-processing here? Looks like 'metal' prints . . . I'm a pixel-peeper so it's sort of confusing my brain
> 
> -e



The 'metal' sheen seems to be an effect of HDR processing. I just tried the tool that he's using, Photomatix, and can see some of that same effect.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Sep 20, 2011)

Grand Central Station in the morning  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr




Inside Bloomberg Atrium  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr




The Pipe Organ of St. Emmeram in Regensburg  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Sep 29, 2011)

While maybe not strictly Interior shots I still like to add these two from Rockefeller Center Plaza as they have also a very enclosed feeling:




Rockefeller Center - Sunken Plaza  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr




Ice Skating at Rockefeller Center von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Oct 18, 2011)

American Court in MET von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## jtee (Oct 20, 2011)




----------

